# Norse Mythology



## Kira the wanderer (Dec 11, 2007)

Lately I've been really looking into some ancient Norse Myths, the original stories are quite fascinating actually. Ragnarok is particularly interesting at the moment, I would love to find more on it and the gods.

I would consider mythology pretty classic, so I assumed that it would be rather appropriate to ask here if anybody knew of a book which contained the Norse myths in the most closest translation possible. I do not want an interpretation or "retold" version.


----------



## Jack Rains (Dec 11, 2007)

Look up  Snorri Sturluson who wrote the Prose Edda around 1220. From there you can find quite a bit on norse myth.


----------



## Hodge (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know of any definitive collection... I've just been tracking down all the different Sagas. There's a ton of them.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Dec 12, 2007)

I know of the Prose Edda, the basic bits of the gods, and would love to find a collection of the stories or something. Its kind of hard to look for  abook at the library when you do not know what you're looking for. I mean, I have searched for a few things but I do not know if anything I have put on hold will be authentic.


----------



## Defiant Rain (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm into Greek Mythology at the moment, but any mythology is wonderful. I have the encyclopedia of mythology which has a beautiful section on norse mythology that you've just inspired me to read tonight.


----------



## LordValuemart (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't know of anything besides the Prose Edda that isn't a retelling.

On another note, I actually argued my way into being able to read Norse Mythology for a NON FICTION book report.


----------



## LordValuemart (Jan 29, 2008)

Oops, double post


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently got a book for christmas thats like 900 pages long about all sorts of myths. It had Greek, African, European, native American, and Norse mythology. Gotta read my other books before i start that one tho.


----------

